# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Your Favorite Recipes

## Momthor3

Youngest daughter has a project for Home Ec. She has to pick a country and hilight their food. Of course she picked Jamaica. So I am trying to help her come up with a menu she can make to bring to her class to introduce them to the food we love. She thinks rice and peas, jerk chicken, festival. I suggested maybe brown stew chicken or rundown instead of jerk and calaloo(because I love it she says). I am hoping for suggestions and/or recipes a 17 yr old can manage with some mom help.

----------


## shellyk

> I am hoping for suggestions and/or recipes a 17 yr old can manage with some mom help.


17 hah, so dirty bananas are out? Darn I have a great recipe.. LOL

----------


## Momthor3

Haha Shelly she had a dirty Banana in Feb at Firefly. She liked the drink but was a little surprised at the view there!

----------


## Bnewb

What view at Firefly...haaaaa!

----------


## gerryg123

Boiled dumplings are easy .... miss those things.

----------


## ackee

How about brown stew chicke, fried plantain and rice and peas  or a one pot meal like seasoned rice

----------


## irieworld

check out the Jamaican Cooking forum http://negril.com/forum/forumdisplay...ng-and-Recipes

----------


## rastagirl777

Here's a nice menu (I know because I've made it hundreds of times and the ingredients are easy to get in the states):
Appetizer: Pepper Shrimp
Entreee: Escovetch Fish accompanied by "Faux Callalloo" and Rice and Peas
Festival
Dessert: Mango Sorbet

I have recipes for all of the above, PM me if you want any.

----------


## doctoro

Brown Stew Chicken or Jerk Chicken
Rices and Peas
Steam Veggies
Red Pea Soup

Broad Beans and Oxtails
Rice and Peas
Steam Veggies
Chicken foot Soup

----------


## Rob

Please feel free to post your recipes here - this is why this forum was created!

----------


## Nick

Chilled Jamaican Shrimp Salad

I found this recipe online and intend to use it this weekend.  As it is a salad of sorts, I intend to tweek it a bit by adding some pineapple, orange slices, and papaya, while serving on a plate of fresh spring greens. Maybe even add a bit of fresh ginger to the mix.
15 Servings Prep: 35 min. + marinating



Ingredients
3 quarts water
1 teaspoon salt
2 pounds uncooked medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
1/3 cup olive oil
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
3 tablespoons lime juice
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and finely chopped
4 teaspoons honey
3 teaspoons Caribbean jerk seasoning
1 medium mango or 2 medium peaches, peeled and cubed
1 small red onion, thinly sliced and separated into rings
1 medium lime, quartered and sliced
Directions
In a large saucepan, bring water and salt to a boil. Add shrimp; boil for 3 minutes or until shrimp turn pink, stirring occasionally. Drain and rinse with cold water; transfer to a large resealable plastic bag.
In a jar with a tight-fitting lid, combine the oil, vinegar, lime juice, jalapeno, honey and jerk seasoning; shake well. Pour 3/4 cup marinade over shrimp. Seal bag and turn to coat; refrigerate for 1-2 hours. Refrigerate remaining marinade.
Just before serving, drain and discard marinade from shrimp. On a large serving platter, layer the shrimp, mango, onion and lime. Drizzle with remaining marinade. Yield: 15-20 servings.
Editor's Note: We recommend wearing disposable gloves when cutting hot peppers. Avoid touching your face.
Jamaican Shrimp published in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2007, p33

----------


## Momthor3

Went with Brown Stew Chicken and Rice and Peas......it was a hit!!! she cut back on the peppers for the high school kids but took Grace pepper sauce for teacher who got married in Jamaica last year.

----------

